
Moving from Disqus to Commento - vzhou842
https://victorzhou.com/blog/replacing-disqus/
======
darekkay
Congratulations for switching to Commento :)

Shameless plug: I've blogged about other alternatives to Disqus here [1].

[1] [https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-
comments/](https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-comments/)

